# Which combination of Antivirus,AntiSpyware do u use???



## Andyiz (Jan 15, 2006)

Dear friends,
I prefer Trend micro Internet security 2006 and Microsoft Antispyware

I think this combination Rocks
i have had no problems since Then(installation)

Which combination do u prefer??


----------



## anandk (Jan 16, 2006)

i mainly use zonealarm internet security.

but also have and use ms-anti-spy, adaware, spywaredoctor, avast, ewido. all services set to manual and startup status disabled for these.

i have also made changes to my xp using 'the computer security tool'.


----------



## Ashis (Jan 16, 2006)

I Use Norton Internet Security 2006 and Microsoft Antispyware!

Although NIS consumes a lot of resources....But I dont know...I am still using It!


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 16, 2006)

Kaspersky 2006 alongwith Spybot S&D and adaware se...


----------



## sudipto (Jan 16, 2006)

antivirus--AVG ,avast
antispyware---Microsoft Antispyware


----------



## kalpik (Jan 16, 2006)

I use NOD32 and... Nothig else! Hehe.. Its pretty good. I just use the SP2 firewall with it. Never been touched! Also, Kaspersky Internet Security is going to be FANTASTIC once its out. I might switch then! LOL.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 16, 2006)

AVG with Z|A Pro and ad-aware


----------



## rajas700 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ashis said:
			
		

> I Use Norton Internet Security 2006 and Microsoft Antispyware!
> 
> Although NIS consumes a lot of resources....But I dont know...I am still using It!



same here but no spyware........


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 16, 2006)

Avast+ZoneAlarm+Adaware


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 16, 2006)

AVG+ZONEalarm+AdAware+Spybot


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 16, 2006)

Windows defender + Kasperesky

Previously used NAV but uninstalled due to **ahem** ... cant mention it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2006)

hmm right now there are too namy things...


*[*]Windows OneCare Live Beta[*]Microsoft AntiSpyWare Beta 1[*]Kaspersky AntiVirus Presonal Pro 5.0.388[*]SpyBot SnD 1.4[*]Zone Alarm Pro 6*

feeeww.!! so many of them... i think i better uninstall the ZAP as OneCare really boosted the windows XP SP2 IFC a lot....


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 17, 2006)

My protection is on 

1. NOD32 Anti-Virus
2. a-2 squared for anti-trojan, malwares, dialers, jokes, riskwares
3. Sygate Personal Firewall
4. Lavasoft Ad-Ware SE


----------



## freezer (Jan 18, 2006)

Kaspersky 2006 & Ad-Aware SE


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 20, 2006)

Hardly none except for spybot search and destroy. I hardly get a virus either never been hacked which is good thing.  :roll:


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 20, 2006)

No AV, and default Windows Firewall


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 20, 2006)

I use ZA , AVG , Avast , MS antispyware.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 20, 2006)

Avast+AdAware+SpybotS&D+Windows Firewall


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 20, 2006)

I am planning on leaving AVG and searching for some good antivirus


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2006)

Zone Alarm Security suite. it comes with every thing firewall,antivirus,anti spyware, IM security, Email protection,etc etc etc....


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Zone Alarm Security suite. it comes with every thing firewall,antivirus,anti spyware, IM security, Email protection,etc etc etc....



've tried it and it irritates me, and has many conflicts with other programs


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 22, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Zone Alarm Security suite. it comes with every thing firewall,antivirus,anti spyware, IM security, Email protection,etc etc etc....



I use ZONE ALARM SECURITY SUITE 5.5.062.000.


----------



## pop143 (Jan 25, 2006)

Zone alarm + McAfee.

fast loading man..!


----------



## selva1966 (Jan 25, 2006)

NOD32
ZA Pro
Spybot
&
Spyware Doctor.

But spyware doctor is eating resources.  Thnking about uninstalling it.


----------



## hpotter606 (Jan 25, 2006)

I use 
CA etrust antivirus
E trust pestpatrol 
and ZA pro 6.1firewall.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jan 25, 2006)

avast antivirus + zone alarm pro + ad aware + spybot with resident protection  

all this , still they all togeather give 100 % protection with less consumption of resources !!! lol !!!


----------



## sauravforever (Jan 25, 2006)

me is secured by 

AVAST! antivirus 4.6
ZoneAlarm firewall 6.1.737.000
Ad-Aware se 1.06r1
 8)


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2006)

sauravforever said:
			
		

> me is secured by
> 
> AVAST! antivirus 4.6
> ZoneAlarm firewall 6.1.737.000
> ...



I have been using the same as above but also with Spywareblaster and MS Antispy. Had no problem over the past several months.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## agnels (Jan 30, 2006)

Trend Micro Internet security 2006 and Microsoft Antispyware 
Simply Unbeatable


----------



## panzer (Feb 14, 2006)

NOD32 + Webroot Spy sweeper+ NVIDIA Firewall


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 16, 2006)

avg with spybot. nice combination havet got viruses yet and dosent hog my processor.  dont know abt viruses though!


----------



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2006)

ZA + NAV - Superb combi. but heavy on resources


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> ZA + NAV - Superb combi. but heavy on resources



used norton before but was too heavy for my compu. what compu config u have and how do u tolerate heavy prog running in the backgrnd?


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 18, 2006)

*reply*



			
				agnels said:
			
		

> Trend Micro Internet security 2006 and Microsoft Antispyware
> Simply Unbeatable


one more vote for " my combination of antivirus and antispyware". its simply amazing.


----------



## nach p (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used Norton ,Mcafee ,Nod32 but among them NOD32 is best.
Sygate Personal Firewall and 
Spybot .


----------



## evildeadregeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

Norton Internet Security 2006


----------



## devarajan (Feb 26, 2006)

Norton Internet security 2006.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 26, 2006)

*McAfee + Windows Defender*


----------



## go4saket (Feb 26, 2006)

kaspersky + zonealarm


----------



## rollcage (Feb 27, 2006)

I just use *ANTIVIR Personal Edition - Freeware*. ( *www.free-av.com/ ) 




Have Spobot S & D, Dr.Spyware, & Spyware Sweeper .. only in rare case if required to be installed


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 27, 2006)

1) avast antivus
2) zone alarm(free edition)
3) adware personel se


----------



## andi1984 (Mar 1, 2006)

iam using AVG!its gr8t!easy on resources!unlike Norton which eats away lot of memory!


----------



## himtuna (Mar 1, 2006)

kaspersky anti-virus personel
kaspersky anti-hacker
kaspersky antispam

enough you don't need anything else

In addition to this I have installed System Mechanic 6 pro

man computer rocks....

I am planning to give S&D a try with this combination...(but fear of software clash)


----------



## vikaskhair (Mar 1, 2006)

*My Protection which saves me from everything*

McAfee Virus Scan 8.0
            + 
McAfee Personal Firewall Plus

nothing else :roll:   8)


----------



## bizzare_blue (Mar 1, 2006)

eTrust EZ AV and Windows very firewall

Ad-Aware & Spybot for spyware protection

Tuneup Utilities 2006 for overall maintenance


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 1, 2006)

Avast home...Spyware Doctor full...Adaware.cant beat that can u??


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2006)

ZA & NAV rocks for me


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 3, 2006)

I use Norton AntiVirus 2005,Spybot Search & Destroy 1.4,ZoneAlarm,Ad Aware and have all the lastest WinXP Patches installed.


----------



## hafees (Mar 4, 2006)

Avast! Home antivirus - Free for home use

Zone Alarm firewall- free for personal use 

Spybot S&D -free

Also installed the latest autopatcher


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 4, 2006)

I use NOD32 for AntiVirus and AntiSpyware, along with Kerio Personal Firewall and Spybot S&D+Lavasoft Ad-Aware.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 4, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I just use *ANTIVIR Personal Edition - Freeware*. ( *www.free-av.com/ )



Same here. AntiVIR + Windows Firewall. Done.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 2, 2006)

Hehe.. So you did try KIS! How did you find it?


----------



## amit_arya (Apr 2, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Zone Alarm Security suite. it comes with every thing firewall,antivirus,anti spyware, IM security, Email protection,etc etc etc....



hey how would u rate the Zone Alarm AntiVirus with others....
Moreover as written in other posts ZA security Suite screw up other progs. any info one that would be nice.

I am planning to move out of PaidZone to FreeWare Zone (not cracked zone)... what does the forum have to recommend. planning avast antivirus+Jetico filewalll......  any comments on the same?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm.. Avast is definately one of the best out there in free AVs.. You wont be disappointed with it.. As for jetico, be prepared for popup hell! Jetico nags you for everything!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*Hello*

Avast & Spyware Doctor


----------



## aakash (Apr 3, 2006)

Zone Alarm Security Suite. Just that. It rocks.


----------



## rajiv.b (Apr 8, 2006)

try out system mechanics pro 6

its cool and has everything. suggested for broadband users
it cleans repairs and secures and is a one stop solution for all your worries.


----------



## LegendKiller (Apr 8, 2006)

I think andyiz and anand,i think u guys,in my opinion,do not need an additional antispyware,coz both trend-micro and norton is 2006 are excellent with both antivirus and spyware,and other blala..associated with it!
An i think kaspersky's 2006,does well with spyware as well...
i think if your not using a security suite..i think vijay's combiantion is excellent and prescribed by most experts,but you may switch between avg or avast,otherwise in my opinion
1.AVG+Outpost+spybot/ad-aware+ewido security(excellent with malware and spyware)
               Or,if you wanna shell out bucks,
1.Kaspersky 2006+outpost...
2.Mcafee 2006+outpost+spybot
          or,my simple combo
Norton internet security 2006,i am not biased but this has excellent prottection for spyware,viruses,hackers,ads,pop-ups...
Its a good al-in-one package,and only to be used with 512mb ram and upwards and 1.7ghz celeron or upwards....


----------



## mo_hit4u (Apr 16, 2006)

i use
pccillin internet security 2006
spybot s&d
adaware2se
spywareblaster


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 16, 2006)

mine has changed...
Spybot S&D
Adaware SE personal
Hijack This

Spyware Doctor is a resource hog....


----------



## bunny01in (May 17, 2006)

I use:

Mc Afee AVS
Zone Alarm Prof


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 17, 2006)

Bitdefender pro 9 + Ad Aware free


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2006)

I use ZoneAlarm Security Suite, Spy Sweeper and Spyware Doctor 3.8. Works for me.


----------



## ashisharya (May 17, 2006)

kaspersky 5.0.527+spybot
works best for my comp


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 2, 2006)

1.NOD32 antivirus
2.Zone alarm pro withantispyware


----------



## pranshu (Jul 4, 2006)

Kaspersky with Zone Alarm works the best.


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 4, 2006)

running:
rite now usin kis+za pro+spydoc+win def

on demand:
clamwin, bitdefender 8 free, webroot spysweeper,spybot sd, lavasoft adaware


----------



## aneeshmohan (Jul 9, 2006)

I use Norton Antivirus and Windows Defender.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2006)

MCAFEE or AVG + SPYBOT + ZONEALARM PRO


----------

